# Stocking for 60L



## Chris Stokes (19 Oct 2017)

Afternoon all,

I’m currently thinking about what I want to stock in my 60 litre 60P. It’s a high tech planted set up.

I was thinking 25 green neon tetras and 10 amano shrimps.

Thoughts?


----------



## Edvet (19 Oct 2017)

Ancient wisdom says 1cm fish/liter water. But if you have big ample filtration you can go higher. I've seen tanks with 100 large discus in 250 liter tank, it just had a huge filtration on the backside.


----------



## Nigel95 (19 Oct 2017)

I find 1 amano per 7,5 litre a good ratio for algae cleaning. 10 should be fine in your 60p.

I have heard green neon tetras will swim more in open space when tank is larger, but you could try it . They have beautiful colors I really love them.

Personally I had a temporary tank 60x30x30 to keep fish and filter a live and they were always hiding. In my 80x40x40 they swim more in the open space.

You could try AqAdvisor gives you an idea not 100% accurate.


----------



## kadoxu (20 Oct 2017)

This is what I had in my 60L:

40+ - Red Cherry Shrimps
8 Neon Tetras
8 Harlequin Rasboras
8 Pygmy Cories
1 Zebra Nerite Snail
5 Amano Shrimp
I use Aquadvisor to get an idea on stocking. Usually I'm fine if it says I have to change 40% of the water weekly and mainly ignore the rest


----------

